# Attempted angioplasty



## sandya (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi...what would make using the 52 modifier acceptable for an attempted intervention?  This is what the doc states:  "despite multiple attempts, we were unable to cross the proximal RCA 100% occulusion"...procedure was terminated.  Do you need to be able to be in the lesion and at least attempt to inflate the baloon?  Any suggestions?  thanks.  Sandy


----------



## dollyfader (Mar 30, 2013)

*cardiology*

I have always posted the attempt with a 53 modifier attach the notes and gotten paid at a much reduced rate 

Dolly Fader CPC CCSP CPC H


----------



## svradenburgh (Mar 31, 2013)

*attempted angioplasty*

I don't think modifier 53 would be appropriate, this was a reduced service not necessarily discontinued. I personally would use the 52 instead and that is what our practice uses as well.


----------



## mbirman (Mar 31, 2013)

Modifier 53, discontinued procedure, would be appropriate.

Life-threatening situation did not happen here, however extenuating circumstances did (extenuating - unusual, extreme).  

modifier 52 - reduced services - only if they did something else there that was useful for the patient,  per AMA:"...the procedure was not complete, but it did accomplish some result".


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 1, 2013)

birma said:


> Modifier 53, discontinued procedure, would be appropriate.
> 
> Life-threatening situation did not happen here, however extenuating circumstances did (extenuating - unusual, extreme).
> 
> modifier 52 - reduced services - only if they did something else there that was useful for the patient,  per AMA:"...the procedure was not complete, but it did accomplish some result".



Modifier 53 Fact Sheet
Definition
Indicates the physician elected to terminate a surgical or diagnostic procedure due to the patient's well-being.


Modifier 52 Fact Sheet
Definition
Reduced Service reports a partially reduced or eliminated service or procedure

Use 53 if procedure was stopped because patient became unstable.
Use 52 if procedure was stopped and patient is stable.


----------



## sandya (Apr 1, 2013)

*discontinued angioplasty*

thanks...53 modifier is when the pt's life is threatened-correct?  That's why I was going to use 52, because there was no mention of a life threatening situation.  He just couldn't cross the lesion.  thanks.  Sandy


----------

